# FB42 Beispielprogramm gesucht



## stephan282 (9 Oktober 2007)

Suche ein fertiges Beispielprogramm mit dem FB42 zu Übungszwecken. Ich möchte eine Regelung erstellen für ein Stellventil, welches durch ein PT 100 bei 20 Grad Celsius ein 1-Signal auf das Ventil geben soll. Bei Werten über 20 Grad Celsius soll das Ventil wieder schließen ,0-Signal.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## rene (9 Oktober 2007)

kannst du doch auch mit dem fb 41 machen


----------



## stephan282 (9 Oktober 2007)

mmh, ja der fb 41 ist mir auch bekannt. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die aufgabe die ich machen möchte nicht eher einer schrittregelung entspricht, als einer kontinuierlichen regelung?


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo stephan282,

bei Deiner Vorgabe wäre ein Regler überflüssig.

Zum regeln würd ich hier den FB41 Cont_C mit nachgeschaltetem Pulsgen FB43 nehmen. Dadurch pulst das Ventil um die Temperatur zu halten.


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

Naja das hört sich eher nach einen To Have an als eine Übungsaufgabe.

Mahcmal sind einch bestimmte Ventiele, Steller etc. generell in eien Anlage eingebaut. Mag gar nicht wissen wie viel bei uns da so rum schwirren.

Er könnte auch FB42 
Einfach vorher den Istwert >=20 1 <20 0 vergleichen
Dann den FB 42 einfach den Istwert definieren.

Ist Original Istwert >=20 dann schreibe Maximalgeberwert an Geberistwert. Ist Original Istwert <20 dann schreibe Minimalgeberwert an Geberistwert.


----------

